# Fiji -- What are your Favorite islands to visit



## Cathyb (Oct 21, 2005)

Will be at Worldmark a week plus two nights at Sheraton in Denaru. Want to take day trips to visit other islands nearby.  Not really interested in snorkeling; but touring the islands and enjoying the culture.

Any suggestions on which islands have more small villages to visit or special sites to see?  Thank you in advance!


----------



## Mimi39 (Oct 21, 2005)

Go to  www.rosiefiji.com  to see what the options are.  There is a Rosie tour desk at Worldmark.


----------

